# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Νέος από Δάφνη

## inkshop

node id 3373.
Ξέρει κανείς ποιός κόμβος είναι πιο κοντά μου;
Περιοχή Δάφνη (βουλιαγμένης & Εθνάρχου Μακαρίου).
Ευχαριστώ εκ των πρωτέρων.

----------


## Vigor

Θα μου επιτρέψεις να κάνω μια αδιάκριτη ερώτηση:

Έχεις κάποια σχέση με τον χρήστη inkshop του fleamarket?  ::

----------


## inkshop

Ναι εγώ είμαι...
Έχουμε συνεργαστεί?
Στείλε pm

----------


## Kazuya07

ειμαι απο π.φαληρο με συνορα ν.σμυρνη και δεν μπορο να ανιχνευσω καποιον.pater familia αν μπορεις εποικοινονησε μαζι μου να σε ρωτησο καποια πραγματα

----------

